# Canon MP640 Print Head Issue?



## ChrisMayhew (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey :wave:

I have a Canon MP640 and I have been in contact with Canon regarding an issue with the print head, or at least that's what I think it is. They are giving me the usual cut and paste response and on about taking it or sending it to a service centre that are well over 200 miles away 

Anyway to my issue, I tried printing a picture about 2 months ago (Yeah I have been trying to get answers out of Canon for over a month now..) and it was coming out pink, I tried a nozzle check a few days later and noticed that the Cyan wasn't printing. So as you would I opened it up and checked the cart and it was still pretty much full.

Decided I would try a new one because maybe it was something wrong with that one but still the same issue.

I then looked at ways to clean the print head and tried many different ones and it didn't work, still no cyan printing.

Do you think this is a print head issue?

I can purchase a new print head for £50 but I wanted opinions before I go throw £50 at a new print head.. lol

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like it (ie: the print head) is simply clogged. This happens quite often, especially when not used often.


----------



## ChrisMayhew (Jan 12, 2007)

Dogg said:


> Sounds like it (ie: the print head) is simply clogged. This happens quite often, especially when not used often.


Thanks for the reply, I have tried multiple times to clean it but I can't seem to unblock it.

Any suggestions on other ways to clean it? I have tried soaking it overnight but had no luck.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not had much luck cleaning even partially clogged heads.


----------



## ChrisMayhew (Jan 12, 2007)

Dogg said:


> I've not had much luck cleaning even partially clogged heads.


Well thank you very much for the reply anyway.

I am making some progress with it slowly, it's started to print some cyan but it has quite a few lines in it still.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try using some contact cleaner or alcohol on it. May help clean it out a bit more than just the ink itself.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try deep cleaning it half a dozen times


----------



## ChrisMayhew (Jan 12, 2007)

dai said:


> try deep cleaning it half a dozen times


I will give it a go sometime.

I actually got fed up the other day and ordered a new printer but will defiantly try get the other one working so at least it can be a spare.

Thanks for the ideas though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

by the time you buy parts it is usually more economical to replace


----------

